# How many calories I got from a slice of cheesecake?



## Thaicooking (Jul 22, 2009)

I just had a slice of Cheesecake Factory's Strawberry Cheesecake, and I felt guilty myself. DO you know how many calories I got from a slice of cheesecake?? I have to do more exercise!!!


----------



## Scotch (Jul 22, 2009)

733 Calories in a slice of Cheesecake Factory Strawberry Cheesecake, according to this site:

http://calorielab.com/news/wp-images/post-images/cheesecake-factory-nutrition-facts-calories-08.gif


----------



## Thaicooking (Jul 22, 2009)

OMG...733 calories!! I have to go jogging right now. Thank you Scotch.


----------



## Scotch (Jul 22, 2009)

Could have been worse -- their peanut butter cup fudge ripple cheesecake (which sounds just god-awful to me) has 1326 calories per slice.


----------



## GrillingFool (Jul 22, 2009)

I so love cheesecake, and so rarely have it...

I ate some monstrous dessert at the Factory one night, had to have been 5000
calories.. was good too. Worth the guilt. Yup.


----------

